# INDOOR ONLY cats looking for homes



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

Kingsdown Cat Sanctuary
Eddie, FIV+ In Deal, Kent

http://www.catchat.org/topcats/index.php 
On this (directly above) site, type in indoor only cats in TOP CAT SEARCH BOX, for a selection, don't nominate county in box below, or you just get all cats in the county. You may belucky. 2 in Scotland, 1 Essex, 1 Lancs, 1 Suffolk


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

This Celia Hammond site home page TRANSFER LINK does not allow you to search on a new site, (ie here). Nor will it allow transfer of the details of the 13 cats available today. If you go to the CHAT homepage, as seen in link, but gone to directly, from google, at the bottom of the lists of choices on the left, there is a search box, which doesn't transfer. If you type in INDOOR ONLY CATS, a list will come up. Today, a selection of 13. If I haven't explained well, message me.

Celia Hammond Animal Trust UK Rescue Shelters


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

A great thread HH for anyone looking for a house cat


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

Gorgeous fluffies,(pair) healthy but very timid, need to be indoor only, otherwise they have to be trapped to be shaved. If you worked on trust, you may well get to groom them, and they will probably only trust you, but due to their shyness, they are offered as INDOOR ONLY. Mum looks beautiful.

Cats Seeking Homes - Adopt a Cat in Yorkshire - Feral Cat Welfare

NOTTINGHAM area at AARU

Animal Accident Rescue Unit - Nottingham - transport service for sick or injured animals and birds
01159321555


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

MITTEN 
Friendly and playful female cat with one eye.
She is about 6 -7 months old and much prettier than this photo.
She is currently in Romania but can travel to UK. 
Adoption fee £100 to include, vaccinations, chip, spaying and transport costs.
for more info email [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

Just a reminder, anyone welcome to add.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ouch that poor cat with the eye, still looks quite sore.
very pretty though and i hope the poor cat finds a wonderful home soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

bumping this


----------

